# would a brindle dog with a blue litter mate



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

this would mean the dog carries the blue gene right? im having a heated argument with a friend and he says that brindles cant produce blues period?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The dog could be a carrier of blue, since a litter mate is blue that means both parents carry it so it could be passed to all puppies in the litter. Yes a brindle dog can carry blue.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes they can..If they are bred blues to blue, most likely not.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

(Sigh) .. I would say study some Stratton, Colby, etc... educate through the wisdom of someone much older  and someone whos opinions and ideas are collected authorized and published up: 



In Short:

They are both just color schemes.. 

Brindle
Red nosed
Blue nosed
Red 
white
blue
brown
black
grey
etc etc 
...... 
all APBT 

most APBTs have a much more elaborate color scheme in their ped than people realize..... The true colors are brindle, buckskin, tri, black and tan; and white with or with out spots and or tick marks.. everything else is evolved from people breeding for color and looks mixing and matching this to that making the colors of the dog far and wide.

these would be different breeds .. 
Staffordshire Bull Terrier .. American Pit Bull Terrier .. American Staffordshire Terrier.. American Bully .. 


Only one authentic working dog there ^^^^ not bred for looks; bred for mentality.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> (Sigh) .. I would say study some Stratton, Colby, etc... educate through the wisdom of someone much older  and someone whos opinions and ideas are collected authorized and published up:
> 
> In Short:
> 
> ...


:clap: Well said!


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Yes they can..If they are bred blues to blue, most likely not.


what do you mean by blues to blues? like 2 blue dogs?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Bindles can run in any color...goes back to wild dogs. Many breeders cull brindle pups because they "think" something is wrong...just nature. They just can't accept the fact.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never heard of someone culling a brindle pup, interesting,


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I have never heard of someone culling a brindle pup, interesting,


Just heard that at end of last year myself. A guy around my area does it. I think it's because of "color" breeding...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

What kind of breeders do I know? The kind that produces more Champions in the history of the OFRN strain, and has bred and handled more dogs than anyone alive on earth, that's who. Proof is in the performance, that's a fact.

Get your facts straight before making childish comments...you sing it, but do you bring it? You're quick to cut down and make negative comments about others, rather than explaining to others "why" their friend's an idiot. I've yet to see any sound advice given by you on this forum...hhhmmmmmm, maybe you don't have any to give???? And that's being rhetoric, BTW.


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> What kind of breeders do I know? The kind that produces more Champions in the history of the OFRN strain, and has bred and handled more dogs than anyone alive on earth, that's who. Proof is in the performance, that's a fact.
> 
> Get your facts straight before making childish comments...you sing it, but do you bring it? You're quick to cut down and make negative comments about others, rather than explaining to others "why" their friend's an idiot. I've yet to see any sound advice given by you on this forum...hhhmmmmmm, maybe you don't have any to give???? And that's being rhetoric, BTW.


My friend is an idiot tho LOL

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mach0 
Yes they can..If they are bred blues to blue, most likely not.

What does he mean by blue to blue?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol not to be funny but the only time I have heard of dog men culling a dog for it's color was if the dog was blue lmao!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL @ Brian ... Also just to add there were plenty of brindle box CH/GRCH that were produced and bred. Like Boogieman mentioned starting with the Colby dog's. I will say some dog men had their preferences and typically back then color didn't really matter where gameness was concerned. If the dog was game that was all that mattered.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Bindles can run in any color...goes back to wild dogs. Many breeders cull brindle pups because they "think" something is wrong...just nature. They just can't accept the fact.


Never said I had friends culling due to brindles. I said "many breeders cull brindle pups"....I was speaking of culling by neophytes, who only breed for color. So they ARE idiots. You're 100% correct there.

I wouldn't have replied the way I did if you hadn't been so insulting...I see you once again did it again...I'll just say I wasn't always the polite person I am on the forum, and Eagle happened to be an old nickname I earned.

My part is done here...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> \
> these would be different breeds ..
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier .. American Pit Bull Terrier .. American Staffordshire Terrier.. American Bully ..
> 
> Only one authentic working dog there ^^^^ not bred for looks; bred for mentality.


Great post, although here I have to disagree. There are some great working Staffordshire Bull Terriers. They're like little clown cars with the engine of a sports car.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Eagle said:


> Never said I had friends culling due to brindles. I said "many breeders cull brindle pups"....I was speaking of culling by neophytes, who only breed for color. So they ARE idiots. You're 100% correct there.
> 
> I wouldn't have replied the way I did if you hadn't been so insulting...I see you once again did it again...I'll just say I wasn't always the polite person I am on the forum, and Eagle happened to be an old nickname I earned.
> 
> My part is done here...


Sorry for the insults of some ignorant members but that has been taken care.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks...I do my best to respect others...I'll write things clearer next time, to avoid being misunderstood.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

the brindle bandog or bearbiter/bullbiter was its own strain way back when these dogs were primarily same stock with suddle difference .. (kinda like today with APBTs) 

The brindle dogs were kept away from the Black and Tans and what not.. You can follow historical bulldog (NOT ENGLISH) breedings from Dieter Flieg and others on the mastiffs (bandogs back then) suchs the bear biter.. where they refer to the crossing of the brindle dogs into the red, or white, or ????? what have ya.. 

Yes brindle is a morph of WOLVES natural wooded color .. ITS A WILD COLOR.. NATURES natural selection from thus the legendary and historical KILLER HOUNDS that were essentially feral bulldogs, wardogs, bandogs, bearbiters and bullbiters, dogs that would run through the villiage and carry off a child or small woman, yeah those dogs, thats where brindle comes from. 



Your comment about people culling dogs just becuase they are brindle is not uncommon; and Boogieman.. Colby culled anything with a red or pink nose.. (same concept) considering a good amount of OFRN goes back to a sure amount of colby; its ironic .. Colby got his brindle strength in the genes of his dog from the Paddy dogs .. Colby also had the pure white pit terriers  also registered APBT he also had those brindle black and white boston pit bulldogs or was the father of  

Every dogman spots something different in mentality that they associate with color.. blue eyed dogs and white dogs so to speak many game dog men say cull em; they are HA and carry HA genetics. While others ignored it. Myself I know that there is a huge significance in the general behavior tendancies of this stock or that stock and ironically its not just mentality that seperates them but the color of their noses .. or the color of their hair.. 

LIGHTNER didnt like his big red dogs.. and had some game lil black and slate game dogs which Colorados IMP is the first registered "Blue" dog and hes black.. or what should be called SEAL. either way.. LIGHTNER proved it for the rest of us time and again.. In APBTs reds over blues............. every time  

EVERYONE has a preference of color .. as long as mentality comes first and they are consistant with the same type in each dog, culling for color is just one more thing.. like culling for undershot jaws and so on. Culling for cosmetics cause the peeps who've been in it a minute know their is an association.

WHy did Colby cull all red nosed dogs? Their FIRE doesnt settle......... it just rages. So why did Colby cull for looks? Why do COLBY dogs go in any .. APBT, AST, or AMBULLDOG SCOTT TYPE ??? Cause his stock is the father of them all go back far enough. and COLBY culled for COLOR.

Lets chill with the insults .. I love a good debate and that makes it sour.. 




AWESOME TOPIC THOUGH.. GREAT CONVO OTHERWISE


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie is a brindle and white dog off a blue brindle to black breeding. If I were to breed her brindle-ness, she could possibly produce a blue pup, depending on the color and inherited genes of the sire.


----------

